# Pedro Valti (per me è la cipolla) e Diprè. Video



## admin (16 Dicembre 2013)

Visto che nell'altro topic si parlava del mitico Pedro Valti (l'uomo che sfidò Amadeus a forza di Cipolle)...

Eccolo qui. Pedro, il ritorno. Insieme a quell'essere incommentabile di Diprè.

Video qui in basso


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2013)




----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Dicembre 2013)

allora dovete vedervi per forza pure questo


----------

